# [Hoffman Estates, IL]  Looking for more roleplayers!



## logan9a (Aug 27, 2007)

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs SAT noon on.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  Many of the players show up once per two weeks or more.  

The game year is currently in the early 1930’s.  The characters are a wide mix of people who work at a private investigator office – doctors, theologians, archaeologists, world war one vets and, of course, PI’s.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is a mix between realism and the bizarre.  

This game uses the Heroic Cthulhu system (skill based system).

I can be reached at logan9a@yahoo.com 

We regularly podcast the game.  It has fans literally around the world who enjoy listening to it.  The podcast can be found here:

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html


----------



## logan9a (Aug 31, 2007)

Still have an opening on SAT.


----------

